

PayPal Select - zengr
https://www.paypal-special.com/select

======
panarky
I was certain this was a phishing site. Only the EV SSL cert made me do a
doubletake.

I'm still not sure, and would only open this site incognito with noscript.

Pro-tip: if you run a financial services site with a recognized brand, don't
create a new hyphenated domain. Use a subdomain instead.

------
TomGullen
I guess this is an area no one in online payments is really competing in yet
on this scale. Given two checkout options Stripe and Paypal if one gave me
some mediocre rewards program it might just be enough to tip the scales and
make me pick them.

Mediocre might be pre-emptive but it just looks like you'll be fed special
offers for stuff you probably wouldn't of bought otherwise. Paypal's history
has taught me to expect to be underwhelmed by just about every aspect of their
offerings.

------
eglover
PayPal confirmed this as a real coupon thing. It's weird that the information
in About is so vague and the URL is... well hyphenated.

[https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/About-Protections/Did-
an...](https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/About-Protections/Did-anyone-else-
get-an-email-about-quot-PayPal-Select-quot-Is-it/td-p/841277)

------
abimaelmartell
Looks like phishing, but i think is real

------
pscsbs
Phishing attempt?

